# 2009 National



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yea for technology!!! got to watch the specials class at the National on streaming video today!!!

the boss (marhaven's color guard) was well represented as usual. 

the white wall was brutal, and man those trafalgar dogs have the BEST tails!!!

whoa and the young lady with sirius park worth the trip was outstanding. nothing like a little girl and a big, beautiful dog!

i LOVE technology!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

If only I could watch........ it is blocked for me.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Hard to believe its all over now! Of course, weather beautiful as we pulled out of Ohio.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

people from california were ALL complaining about being cold! samba did you show?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

My Tag was in the same class that Tripper won, and was shown by the same young lady. She did a great job with him (Tag was third in the class). Maria is 10 years old and also won Best Junior at the National.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i read that in the blog! congratulations!


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

Can I have the link Please


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

http://showgsd.org 

click on the blog link. think maybe you could only get the streaming video live.


----------

